# Diabotics!



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2009)

May I present to you the *beautiful*, the *awesome*...

_*Diababooshka!!!*_


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2009)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW that looks totally brilliant northner is they no end to your talents mr , did it take long to put together?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2009)

steff09 said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW that looks totally brilliant northner is they no end to your talents mr , did it take long to put together?



Her cape took me ages! All those test strips! Nearly passed out from the glue!!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Her cape took me ages! All those test strips! Nearly passed out from the glue!!!



 what you guna do with it will it just stand by your bed side haha


----------



## vince13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Her cape took me ages! All those test strips! Nearly passed out from the glue!!!



She's VERY impressive, Northerner, but may I humbly suggest you appear to have too much time on your hands these days ???

Perhaps I could suggest some basket weaving is due for a trial ?


----------



## am64 (Oct 2, 2009)

now that is fantasic   have you ever seen the 'nightmare of milky joe' by the mighty boosh....just be a little aware of her!


----------



## katie (Oct 2, 2009)

haha that's too awesome, I cant show you mine now!!   not that it's finished...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2009)

vince13 said:


> She's VERY impressive, Northerner, but may I humbly suggest you appear to have too much time on your hands these days ???
> 
> Perhaps I could suggest some basket weaving is due for a trial ?



It never did Damien Hirst any harm to spend a little time on his artistc creations! Eventually, I expect to auction her off and make millions!!!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Oct 2, 2009)

An artist as well as a poet. You'd have fitted in very well with the Arts and Craffs Movement, sure you're not a re-incarnation of William Morris or someone?


----------



## tracey w (Oct 2, 2009)

Noerthener, i think you have far too much time on your hands!!!!


----------



## Carynb (Oct 2, 2009)

You are insane!!!!!   I love it!!!!!!!!
Caryn )))))))))))))


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 2, 2009)

Norherner!
It has been said before and will be said again but you REALLY do have TOO much time on you hands. 

I envy you your artistic bent.
I do not have an artistic bone in my body.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## bev (Oct 2, 2009)

Message off Alex-

Where are the big ears?


Message off Bev - Northerner you need help....


----------



## Mand (Oct 2, 2009)

WWWWWWWWWWWWooooooooooWWWWWWWWWWW!

Where do your talents end? Hehe!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 6, 2009)

I love it!!!!!
Its amazing, i want to make one.
Love the used cartridges as arms haha 
xxx


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice one North' been putting my thoughts together too and have tried a few compositions of materials for body parts, still the design is getting there, maybe by Christmas!!


----------



## williammcd (Oct 6, 2009)

cracker lol


----------



## katie (Oct 8, 2009)

*Gertrude*

Ok here's mine.  It's nowhere near as good as Northe's, but anyway...











This says "Gertrude" btw:






Sorry, only have a webcam or a film SLR


----------



## am64 (Oct 8, 2009)

katie thats fantasic im now jelous of the amount of kit you all get i just have lancets and strips...but im working on it...


----------



## katie (Oct 8, 2009)

oops. ehem!  excuse the washing, I forgot to move it  how common of me!! haha.  Not to mention the general mess 



am64 said:


> katie thats fantasic im now jelous of the amount of kit you all get i just have lancets and strips...but im working on it...



Thanks   I'm not sure you want insulin and needles am!  Half of it is stuff ive bought as well, glucotabs!


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2009)

wow katie dont knock it thats really really good love the feet well done


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2009)

Utterly *BRILLIANT* katie!!!!!

I love her!!!! How on earth did you get her to stand up on pen lids?

I think we've already blown away the Americans!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, that's great. I have GOT to have a go at this.


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay my entry is ready!!!!!!

Only have camera phone at the mo, so not the best image to appreciate the details - excuses already, confident or what!!!!

So allow me to introduce diadoode


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2009)

WOW great as well rossi i love the arms and hair, cool name as well


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2009)

Another brilliant effort! 

These are sooooo good! Well done Rossi!


----------



## katie (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks guys 

Ross yours is great, I love the arms


----------



## katie (Oct 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Utterly *BRILLIANT* katie!!!!!
> 
> I love her!!!! How on earth did you get her to stand up on pen lids?
> 
> I think we've already blown away the Americans!



haha yeah, their's pale in comparison 

Well they are glued on with araldite and strategically placed


----------



## am64 (Oct 8, 2009)

lovin the tail at the back rossi


----------



## katie (Oct 8, 2009)

am64 said:


> lovin the tail at the back rossi



ooh i missed that bit, it's awesome


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 8, 2009)

nice work Katie, sorry didn't say before, got sucked into my little world of creation! I like the face, real expression! Araldite, thats serious stuff girl!
All I had was some thread blue tack and sellotape! Oh and a kitchen knife!

Yeah the tail was gonna be a bigger feature but it didn't work that well, so he only got the one at the back! Was thinking more of an animal based creation than a humanoid one, but that is what turned out in my morning of creation!!! Wifey was well impressed when I showed her!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi guys, I put up your pictures on my blog, hope you don't mind One non-diabetic guy who reads my blog reckons they would be good characters in a film - either a children's one aimed at helping them to find diagnosis and diabetes less scary (which I think was the original website's intention), or as a horror movie!  Personally, I find them hilarious!


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2009)

No problems, I saw that last night 

I think a comical horror movie would be best!! Let's do it!


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 9, 2009)

North' , no problem. 

A film!! That would be hilarious! What famous people could do the voices??


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 9, 2009)

so how many characters do we need? and how many hundred extras??? might have to get working hard!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2009)

They could fight Glucoraptors in Pancreaticca!


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> They could fight Glucoraptors in Pancreaticca!



good thoughts, I'm on it! Might take a while to stockup again and chucked out after I'd finished Diadoode! Haven't made anything like this for years, takes me back and what fun!! 

We got any good script writers amoungst our ranks?


----------



## Viki (Oct 9, 2009)

Northener you could write the whole script in poetry - that should keep you nice a busy for a while!! 

Im rubbish at throwing things way so im going to start scouring my flat for diabetes odds and ends and start creating!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2009)

Viki said:


> Northener you could write the whole script in poetry - that should keep you nice a busy for a while!!
> 
> Im rubbish at throwing things way so im going to start scouring my flat for diabetes odds and ends and start creating!



Hah! A Beowolf for the diabetic community! Actually sounds like an excellent idea, I've had something along those 'epic' lines in mind for a while now!

The more creations the better, to give us a wider range of characters - big, small, ugly - whatever! Might be difficult to make an actual film, as mine would probably fall apart if you tried to pose them too much! But maybe we could get stills of the characters and then create a slideshow with a narrtive soundtrack.


----------



## Viki (Oct 9, 2009)

just been home for lunch and Brad is now under strict instructions not to throw anything diabetes-related away!!

I feel a real blue peter moment heading my way!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2009)

Viki said:


> just been home for lunch and Brad is now under strict instructions not to throw anything diabetes-related away!!
> 
> I feel a real blue peter moment heading my way!



Here's a thought - I wonder if Blue Peter would be interested in doing a piece on them? It would link in nicely to a piece about the problems faced by diabetic children, which I think would be great to promote knowledge and maybe a charity like JDRF!

Blue Peter started two days before I was born!

We're such a creative bunch!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2009)

OK, I have written to Blue Peter!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> so how many characters do we need? and how many hundred extras??? might have to get working hard!!



I think we need some 'villagers' - ones that look similar, but have their own little differences in appearance, plus some 'children' - smaller ones. perhaps the size of test strip pots.

I'm thinking of a rough scenario where the villagers' children are having their beta cells taken by the glucoraptors in the night and the Diabotic superheros come in guard them and rescue them


----------



## coldclarity (Oct 10, 2009)

I need to start hoarding diabetes related rubbish. These are ace


----------



## shiv (Oct 10, 2009)

oh my god these are amazing. as of today i'm going to start saving all my used bits and pieces.

WE NEED A COMPETITION!! we could nominate a judge, and get judged on creativity, size, amount of items used, etc etc etc! winner would get...okay no idea but srsly can we have a competition???


----------



## shiv (Oct 10, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I think we need some 'villagers' - ones that look similar, but have their own little differences in appearance, plus some 'children' - smaller ones. perhaps the size of test strip pots.
> 
> I'm thinking of a rough scenario where the villagers' children are having their beta cells taken by the glucoraptors in the night and the Diabotic superheros come in guard them and rescue them



we could have a horror version where the glucoraptors come in and snatch their pancreases in one swoop, straight out the body


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2009)

shiv said:


> we could have a horror version where the glucoraptors come in and snatch their pancreases in one swoop, straight out the body



Yes Shiv, I'm picturing in my mind those classic Frankenstein/Dracula villages that featured in the B+W 1930's films - that's the kind of atmosphere I think it should have!

It'll take a little while to assemble the cast, so gives a bit of time to work on the script! And I'm sure we can come up with some kind of prize!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 10, 2009)

*My first attempt*

Using my strips pot and some lancets. Oh and some bits out of the sewing box.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Using my strips pot and some lancets. Oh and some bits out of the sewing box.



Brilliant Alison! We need a name! What's it called?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 10, 2009)

Good question. Lancepot perhaps?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Good question. Lancepot perhaps?



PMSL! Terrific!


----------



## katie (Oct 10, 2009)

haha Alison yours is soo good and the name is awesome


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 10, 2009)

woo hoo the gang is getting bigger, nice work Alison!


----------



## am64 (Oct 10, 2009)

ok theres always a dog in a good film...Diadogbot


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 10, 2009)

That's gets a round of apaws up from Judy. I like it too.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2009)

am64 said:


> ok theres always a dog in a good film...Diadogbot



Fantastic AM!!!!


----------



## katie (Oct 10, 2009)

that's so good am


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 10, 2009)

woo hoo a dog!! Nice work AM


----------



## am64 (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks folks now about this film... i can use movie maker


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2009)

May I present the terrible twosome - the Diabotwins Polly Urea and Gluco Jon!


----------



## am64 (Oct 14, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 14, 2009)

They're brill!


----------



## Viki (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice one (or two!) Northe!!

I want to play, maybe time for an early set change . . . . must generate more rubbish


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 14, 2009)

Once again nice work Northe' been thinking about a side kick for Diadoode, but not sure which way to go!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2009)

good work there northe well done they look fab!


----------



## tracey w (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, cool, guess its one way to recycle,

well done!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 23, 2009)

Meet Diverpot.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2009)

That's superb Alison! Well done!


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2009)

well done alison looks amazing


----------



## Patricia (Oct 23, 2009)

I LURVE these! Must have missed Northerner's original one when I was away...

Have you heard from Blue Peter yet Northerner? Follow them up!

Another outlet for a little film may be JDRF or DUK... they may have a little dosh and help for 'educational' stuff like this, taking the awfulness out of all this kit...

No one wants to do this I know, but Wellcome Trust is another one to try for some dosh...they are big into 'public engagement' with biomedical things...

Ignore me...

I just love them.


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 26, 2009)

good work Alison, the tribe is growing, com'on peeps!!

Saw me ma & pa this weekend, I showed them Diadoode!! They, well ma was well impressed


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2009)

Presenting the scourge of Time Lords everywhere - Dia-Dalek!


----------



## am64 (Nov 28, 2009)

brilliant !!! ive just finished another pack of strips so think i'll be making a little friend for my diodogbot !!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 28, 2009)

I saw it on twitter, great work, I'm begining to think about a buddy for diadoode myself, he's getting lonely!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 28, 2009)

. I'm hiding behind the sofa!


----------



## PhilT (Nov 28, 2009)

katie said:


> Ok here's mine.  It's nowhere near as good as Northe's, but anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that an empty glucotab bottle you used for the body by any chance?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 28, 2009)

Gertie's great. Well done.


----------



## Moamber (Nov 28, 2009)

wwwooooooooowwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Thanks evryone for the pics - They are so good!

You have all given me the beast laugh of the day!

Thanks & Hugs Mo


----------



## Einstein (Nov 29, 2009)

Northerner,

Shouldn't the mouth be adjusted to 'accu-chik'? 

Is this what you do with your spare time now the delightful 'real admin' has returned??


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Northerner,
> 
> Shouldn't the mouth be adjusted to 'accu-chik'?
> 
> Is this what you do with your spare time now the delightful 'real admin' has returned??



No David, this is the *real* Accu Chick!!!






Come on you lot, where are all the others?


----------



## rachelha (Dec 7, 2009)

Brilliant!!! - I am saving up things to make a diamog.  Just need a few more empty pots.


----------



## katie (Dec 7, 2009)

PhilT said:


> Is that an empty glucotab bottle you used for the body by any chance?



Yep it is 

Haha accu-chick is amazing Northe


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 7, 2009)

Accu Chick!! Nice one Northe' (Again - Does this guy have a job?)

I'm getting close to  a second, well the thought is in the mind so it could happen soon, nearly did at the weekend, no sure what variety it will be until I start!


----------



## rachelha (Dec 7, 2009)

Jet-mog meets Dia-mog


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2009)

rachelha said:


> Jet-mog meets Dia-mog[/QUOTE]
> 
> Brilliant Rachel! Mine would all fall apart if they came across anything like a giant cat!:D


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 7, 2009)

Proper good work there Rachel!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 7, 2009)

Brilliant Rachel.


----------



## katie (Dec 7, 2009)

hehe rachel, that's so good 

and your cat looks just like mine, aww.


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2009)

LOVE the Accu-Chick, and Dia-Mog!

F has been sticking and glueing like a mad girl this evening, and a creation she has named Diane Botic is now drying near the radiator.  Photos tomorrow!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 7, 2009)

Clearly sir, you have a very vivid imagination and too much time on your hand!

Well done though - no wonder your fingers are sore - watch that the glue doesn't get into all those holes in your fingers - ooooh!



Northerner said:


> No David, this is the *real* Accu Chick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2009)

The hardest bit was working out how to get it to stand up!


----------



## katie (Dec 8, 2009)

Northe, are the test strips used? and that needle looks longer than 6mm, is it?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2009)

katie said:


> Northe, are the test strips used? and that needle looks longer than 6mm, is it?



Yes, they're used (and washed!) It would be worth a fortune if they were unused test strips! Yup, it is 6mm, all my needles are. When's your next creation due?


----------



## katie (Dec 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Yes, they're used (and washed!) It would be worth a fortune if they were unused test strips! Yup, it is 6mm, all my needles are. When's your next creation due?



oh, I thought they looked all clean lol. The camera has made the needle look scary and big 

Hmm i'm not sure, maybe later in the week


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2009)

Here she is.  F's creation ... Diane Botic.  She has purple spiky hair and an antenna made of a calibration strip.  Her tummy is also a drawer which apparently makes ice cubes for dispensing to children at injection time.


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei & F 

Thats fan-dabbi-dozie!! Brilliant!! The family is indeed growing!!

Welcome aboard Diane-Botic


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei and F! That is absolutely wonderful!!! I love the idea of the drawer - what a great imagination she has! It's put a big smile on my face this morning - thank you F!


----------



## rachelha (Dec 8, 2009)

K & F that is fantastic!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Kei and F! That is absolutely wonderful!!! I love the idea of the drawer - what a great imagination she has! It's put a big smile on my face this morning - thank you F!


 
Mr Northerner, you've got HOT competition and from one so young. Why didn't you think of the drawer? 

Well done F!


----------



## am64 (Dec 8, 2009)

fantastic F love it!!! northe can we put them all up together ?

diodog is lonely


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2009)

Won't it be fun when Diadog and Diamog get together?


----------



## katie (Dec 8, 2009)

Kei & F, that is amazing!  I love the mouth.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

Had to make some use of all this dreadful white stuff, so may I present...

Sno-botic!!!


----------



## Admin (Jan 6, 2010)

*Genius!*

You have too much time on your hands Northerner!! Brilliant! These have really made me laugh


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Admin said:


> You have too much time on your hands Northerner!! Brilliant! These have really made me laugh



ditto !!!!!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a good one Northener. Made me laugh.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

vince13 said:


> She's VERY impressive, Northerner, but may I humbly suggest you appear to have too much time on your hands these days ???
> 
> Perhaps I could suggest some basket weaving is due for a trial ?





tracey w said:


> Noerthener, i think you have far too much time on your hands!!!!





ChrisP said:


> Norherner!
> It has been said before and will be said again but you REALLY do have TOO much time on you hands.





bev said:


> Message off Bev - Northerner you need help....





Admin said:


> You have too much time on your hands Northerner!! Brilliant! These have really made me laugh



You're not the first to say that!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> You're not the first to say that!


 
Hmmmm..... no comment!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 6, 2010)

Northerner - love it


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 8, 2010)

I think I have enough gear ready now to create a companion for diadoode, watch this space (don't hold your breath tho)

Sno-botic very good Al


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 8, 2010)

My pathetic attempt






I gave up in the end cuz thelegs wouldn't stick. Hence the reason for no eyes


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2010)

It's great Sam - looks like it's got one eye! What is it called? You should use aruldite like Katie - bits keep falling off mine


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 8, 2010)

oi don't knock yourself it's good, sorry BRILLIANT although "it" does need a name Sam!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2010)

Actually, it lloks as though it's got two eyes that are very skewiff!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 8, 2010)

its nameless  i suck at coming up with names. Probably something boring like...fred


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> its nameless  i suck at coming up with names. Probably something boring like...fred



Given the absence of eyes, how about I-C-No-botic?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 8, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Given the absence of eyes, how about I-C-No-botic?



HAHAHAHAHA

actually thats pretty perfect


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL these have given me a great giggle, thanks!  More please!


----------



## am64 (Jan 8, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> LOL these have given me a great giggle, thanks!  More please!



one i dear


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

Sno-botic is suffering in the current heatwave (+1C)


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> May I present to you the *beautiful*, the *awesome*...
> 
> _*Diababooshka!!!*_



LOL aww i love it, thats fab !!!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 31, 2010)

my second incarnation, although Dia-doode is still doing well, but now he has a friend....Dia-raffe, she wasn't supposed to look so angry!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, she does look a bit put out about something!


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 31, 2010)

lmao!!! I do love you guys, your all mad.... its GREAT!!!! hehe xxx


----------



## am64 (Jan 31, 2010)

going to start work on my newbie this week and i ve got multi coloured lancets now Ha


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent Rossi! I ought to make another soon - have been hoarding all the stuff for ages!


----------



## katie (Feb 1, 2010)

lol good one rossi


----------



## rachelha (Feb 1, 2010)

hee hee that made me smile after a long day at work.


----------



## am64 (Feb 1, 2010)

before christmas there was a thread about a calender ...how about a Diabotics calender???


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 22, 2010)

I think that's class!!  Brilliant haha!!  I do agree you have too much time on your hands tho!!  XxXxX


----------



## MCH (Oct 22, 2010)

am64 said:


> before christmas there was a thread about a calender ...how about a Diabotics calender???



Now that DOES sound like a great idea.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 19, 2011)

is Accu-Bot too late??


----------



## margie (Feb 19, 2011)

You never know he could make next year's calendar.


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2011)

Ahhhh he/she is lovely caff nice to see the thread resurrected.......and gr8 to see the forum in the background on your pc


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2011)

Terrific!  Is it OK for me to post on the Diabotics website? (see the link in my sig)


----------



## am64 (Feb 20, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> is Accu-Bot too late??



fantastic !!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome Accu-Bot, Brill.

It's getting close to another creation here but I've said that before, but sometime soon I hope!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## AnnW (Feb 20, 2011)

I have just looked at this thread for the first time... you have all cheered me up so much , thanks!!! I think they are all wonderful... keep them rolling !!

I know I am a bit old, and simple, but how do you put photos on the page?
I have an ipod touch with camera.

More please


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2011)

AnnW said:


> I have just looked at this thread for the first time... you have all cheered me up so much , thanks!!! I think they are all wonderful... keep them rolling !!
> 
> I know I am a bit old, and simple, but how do you put photos on the page?
> I have an ipod touch with camera.
> ...



Hi Ann, glad you like them  They have their own website - see the link in my sig. 

Probably the easiest way to add pictures is to sign up to Photobucket http://s571.photobucket.com/ . It's free and it overcomes the problems that people have with file size when trying to add pictures here as attachements. You simply upload your pictures to photobucket then copy the IMG option and paste it into your post as a link e.g. 






Which looks like (IMG]http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss156/ThreeSows/mole.jpg[/IMG)

in Photobucket (but with square brackets at either end, I changed to curved so you could see the code)


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Terrific!  Is it OK for me to post on the Diabotics website? (see the link in my sig)


sure is!


----------



## AnnW (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot Northerener, the thread also  also explains your avatar 

Where do you come from by the way? I am from Sale, south Manchester originally .


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2011)

AnnW said:


> Thanks a lot Northerener, the thread also  also explains your avatar
> 
> Where do you come from by the way? I am from Sale, south Manchester originally .



I'm from Brighouse, West Yorkshire originally. I went to Sheffield Uni and stayed in the city for 19 years before moving south, first to Folkestone, then on to Southampton. I've lived here 11 years now, although people insist that I have not lost my accent! If that's true, why do my family and friends think I sound posh when I go up to Yorkshire?


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm from Brighouse, West Yorkshire originally. I went to Sheffield Uni and stayed in the city for 19 years before moving south, first to Folkestone, then on to Southampton. I've lived here 11 years now, although people insist that I have not lost my accent! If that's true, why do my family and friends think I sound posh when I go up to Yorkshire?



Spent lots of time in Folkestone as we used to go and stay with my late uncle in New Romney - ever been there Northy?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> Spent lots of time in Folkestone as we used to go and stay with my late uncle in New Romney - ever been there Northy?



Didn't go out that way much - more in the direction of Dover and Canterbury. I did used to run out to Hythe every morning along the seafront - one of my favourite runs


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Didn't go out that way much - more in the direction of Dover and Canterbury. I did used to run out to Hythe every morning along the seafront - one of my favourite runs



Yes we visited Hythe, did the trip on the "Romney, Hythe and Dymchurch" railway too.  My uncle worked at Dungeness Power Station, what a God forsaken area that was/is!  Beautiful in it's own way but quite an experience.  Sorry off topic


----------



## am64 (Feb 20, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> Yes we visited Hythe, did the trip on the "Romney, Hythe and Dymchurch" railway too.  My uncle worked at Dungeness Power Station, what a God forsaken area that was/is!  Beautiful in it's own way but quite an experience.  Sorry off topic



nearly booked a holiday cottage / wooden hut down there for hubbys birthday week ...but decided it could be a bit cold +  solly the ancient dog cant cope with shingle ....i really want to visit cos of its barren landscape big skys and fishing !! soz off topic !


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 20, 2011)

am64 said:


> nearly booked a holiday cottage / wooden hut down there for hubbys birthday week ...but decided it could be a bit cold +  solly the ancient dog cant cope with shingle ....i really want to visit cos of its barren landscape big skys and fishing !! soz off topic !



It's definitely worth a visit although nice weather would help.  The day we went it was blisteringly hot.  There was one pub, or at least that's the only one we found and we had a lovely lunch there.  Derek Jarman used to live there and he collected all bits and pieces he found and turned his "garden" into a display of arty stuff.

Ok end of conversation about off topic things.


----------



## am64 (Feb 20, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> It's definitely worth a visit although nice weather would help.  The day we went it was blisteringly hot.  There was one pub, or at least that's the only one we found and we had a lovely lunch there.  Derek Jarman used to live there and he collected all bits and pieces he found and turned his "garden" into a display of arty stuff.
> 
> Ok end of conversation about off topic things.



just a quicky ...it was cos of derek jarmans garden that i originally discovered the area although hubby went there as a teenager ....ok promise no more off thread !!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2011)

Beware diabetics! It's the *Diabetes Fairy!*


----------



## am64 (Mar 10, 2011)

hahhhaaa that made me smile and cos the painkillers have finally kicked in it was on both sides of my face !!!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 10, 2011)

Dangerously close to spongebob squarepants, I think! Beware of copyright!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, she is square, I'll give you that!


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 10, 2011)

Hahaha - was trying to explain to the nurse at the docs the other day about diabotics, don't think she believed me!  Have to show her the calendar!


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 10, 2011)

very good northerner!!!!


----------



## sweetsatin (Mar 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> May I present to you the *beautiful*, the *awesome*...
> 
> _*Diababooshka!!!*_



Northerner you have just made me chuckle with your creations....love em


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2011)

sweetsatin said:


> Northerner you have just made me chuckle with your creations....love em



Thank you! That means I'm not frittering my life away!


----------



## sweetsatin (Mar 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thank you! That means I'm not frittering my life away!



Deffinately not


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2011)

Gluco John and Polly Yoorea encounter the Diabetes Fairy in Sugar Town (for those who don't read my blogs )


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Gluco John and Polly Yoorea encounter the Diabetes Fairy in Sugar Town (for those who don't read my blogs )



Aww a nice little group affair, I see you have raided my fridge again Alan all my goodies in the background


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

Kei said:


> Here she is.  F's creation ... Diane Botic.  She has purple spiky hair and an antenna made of a calibration strip.  Her tummy is also a drawer which apparently makes ice cubes for dispensing to children at injection time.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

I dont know what's happened here - the above isn't my creation


----------

